# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  AXA Beaches #1

## Peter NJ

http://travel.usnews.com/Rankings/Be...bbean_Beaches/

----------


## andynap

I have never seen a more beautiful beach than Shoal Bay East. I agree.

----------


## MIke R

no argument here..other than St Johns they are the best by far...St Barts strengths  clearly do not lie in her beaches....

----------


## andynap

I should have said in the Carribean. There was one in Tahiti I remember

----------


## amyb

Shoal Bay East is a beauty of a beach.  I have spent many a relaxing day there, especially since the Rum Punch at Uncle Ernie's used to be just $2 bucks each. I do not know if that is till true as the friendly host, Uncle Ernie, has passed away.

----------


## Peter NJ

Amy and the dollar heinekens!

----------


## Peter NJ

For me,

Junks Hole
Cove Bay
Rondy Bay
Shoal Bay East
Maundays Bay

and I can't forget Sandy Island which really is my favorite place to bake and float

----------


## KevinS

> Amy and the dollar heinekens!



I used to go to Uncle Ernie's and buy one of those $1 Heinekens.  I would walk 1/2 Heineken down the beach, turn around and walk 1/2 Heineken back, and repeat as necessary.

----------


## LindaP

Gwen's is still the place to be on Sundays with the band, and dancing.....but the days of $2 rum punches are long gone, Amy.....now up to $10 +.  But who can argue with the beaches and views?
I do believe however, on that list; that Aruba's beaches are far better than St Maartens.

----------


## amyb

Linda, it has been a few years since we enjoyed beach time on Anguilla. I am thrilled we have now moved on to St Bart for our R & R.

----------


## Peter NJ

Just checked UE's website,as of 2008 Heinekens only 2 bucks..Rum Punch 4 bucks..Always had very fair prices...Linda did you pay 10 bucks at Gwens or Ernies?

----------


## LindaP

Gwen's, Peter.....and now she adds a 15% tax (or gratuity ) on to the bill ! Island inflation, mon

----------


## MIke R

> I do believe however, on that list; that Aruba's beaches are far better than St Maartens.




and South Caicos is better than them all and equal to Anguilla and St Johns


but you know how these things go....subjective and open to corruption...so you gotta take it with a grain of salt

----------


## Peter NJ

> Gwen's, Peter.....and now she adds a 15% tax (or gratuity ) on to the bill ! Island inflation, mon



I loved Gwen but what she is doing is illegal.

----------

